# North West Scotland



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

We are heading off to Scotland for the double-bank holiday at the end of April/early May.
We are looking for a coastal campsite to head to in the Ullapool/NW Highlands area to spend a few days at. I have found a couple of sites on the internet and the idea is to make our way from Lancashire, stopping en-route/wild-camping etc.
Opinions valued on whether it would be advisable to pre-book a site or just roll-up; I wondered whether these places get full at that time of the year?
Advantages of rolling-up are that our route can be changed and we may end up elsewhere- so any suggestions of a must-stay campsite on the coast would be appreciated. Mainly intend to kayak, walk and generally keep our 9 year old son busy.......
Regards Steve


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

steve

the campsite at Ullapoool sits besides Loch Broom; no booking required always plenty of room at that time of year, just turn up and pay in the morning. The campsite at Durness sits on top of the cliffs, absolutely astounding. Enjoy your trip.

dave


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

We were up there last May June and the only sites that were full were the Caravan Club sites and the CCC sites were nearly full on occasions. We used alot of simpler local sites tho rather than wild camping.

But at Ullapool there was plenty of space at the campsite on a Friday night in June, but the bars and eateries were absolutely packed. We had a takeaway instead,


cheers alan


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Scourie is in a lovely area with a little site right on the coast in the village.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Steve.

I personally dont use C&CC or CC sites so can't comment on them. As for all the others, I've never had to book. One exception to this would be Aviemore in the height of summer.

Places I can recommend. There's a couple of good stops at Gairloch. I can't remember which one I stayed at though. Broomfield at Ullapool is good with good mackerel fishing from the jetty when they're in season. Ardmair is just a handful of miles further up the road & is also a nice place to stop.

The campsite at Achmelvich is great for kayaking but can get busy during the height of summer. It get's a bit of a "holiday park" feel to it during the summer & it sports an excellent chip shop.

Clachtol beach campsite is also great with great prospects for kayaking.

I've been around this area quite a bit & the opportunities for wild camping are numerous. As are the spots for getting your kayaks onto the water.

Good luck. If you get some sunshine you're in for a real treat.



D.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we have often used the site at Ullapool, very nice, but if you want something quieter then follow the road north for about 10 miles and turn left to the Summer Isles and follow sign for Achnahaird, there you will find a lovely farm camping site right on the Loch side, basic but quiet. Lovely walking,fishing, views etc. Short drive or good walk to Achiltibuie and the Summer Isles for "stunning sunsets" and views, also a surprisingly well stocked shop!!

enjoy

curlyboy


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Dave- wheres the pic taken then??
At the moment I have a bic rigid sit-on kayak for my son and I, but am looking at getting a couple of single inflatables- so a nice sheltered bay/lochs are the aim.
Regards Steve


----------

